# Update on my CCS (counted cross stitch) 78 of 132 color finished



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hit a mile stone! Over half way finished! Yippee! Yes folks, these pictures are in color and yes, there are that many colors in them.

I do keep track as I am going along how many colors have been finished on each so it was surprising to reaslize I had the same amount done on each one. That will not last long. The next color is on only one of the three!

This is a three piece tapestry I am doing because hubby requested it for one of his sisters. Not one I would have chosen to do, but he picked it and I said I would do it.

I have mostly blues, pinks and purples left to do. Believe it or not I have already done two purples! Dark ones to be sure, but they are in there!

For those interested in seeing what it looks like before I get it finished, the names of the panels are "Vineyard Collection" with panels 1, 2 and 3. They are designed by Barbara Felisky and I bought the patterns from Mystic Stitch, Inc.

Thanks for looking and have a beautiful day!

JanetLee


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! What a project,she is one lucky recipient..


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice looking. I didn't have patience with cross stitch. No glasses were good enough. Best wishes for a super finish.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful. I like to knit, crochet, sew, and make cards . . . . but counted cross stitch is still my passion. Your pieces are amazing!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

They are looking great . Each one is going to be lovely in their own right , but all three together they will be stunning . Thank you for showing what you are working on Janet Lee I always like seeing your cross stitch pictures 
Sonja


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

wow! this is amazing. and to think you have remained interested in this all this time.wow!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my what a mammoth task, but how proud everyone will be for you. It is so impressive. Kudos to you :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone!

The best way to stay interested in this is to work on my knitting! I have completed about a dozen small projects while working on this and currently have three more going. 

Plus, I usually only work on this in the bright daylight. Easier to see. Although I do have an Ott light and will work on this in the evening if my hands are tired of knitting!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!!!!
That is just incredible!
Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

You're doing a grand job. Having completed several CCS's, I appreciate how much work and effort it takes.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

That takes Patience's Great job and yes, would love to see the finished project.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

It's looking great so far and will be amazing when it's finished. You must have a lot of patience to do this. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

JanetLee. Amazing!!!!! Love it!!can't wait to see it completed...


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It's comming along nicely,looking fabulous,keep up the good work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks! Just finished marking the next color but may not start on it until tomorrow. Have an baby afghan that is almost finished and I might be able to finish it tonight if I am lucky!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

What an incredible job you are doing. I think your husband should take you on a holiday when they are finished.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Just gorgeous. WOW! What a treasure.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It is going to be absolutely gorgeous and your sister in law will treasure it. My hat is off to you - you must think highly of your husband's family!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Really AMAZING work!! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> What an incredible job you are doing. I think your husband should take you on a holiday when they are finished.


A tour of the Grand Canyon would be lovely. Just need a kitty sitter who is trustworthy.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

bwtyer said:


> It is going to be absolutely gorgeous and your sister in law will treasure it. My hat is off to you - you must think highly of your husband's family!


Thank you. Helen is one of his nicer sisters.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG, I am speechless. ( It has only happened once or twice before.) You are a brave, courageous and extremely talented woman. :lol: :shock:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> OMG, I am speechless. ( It has only happened once or twice before.) You are a brave, courageous and extremely talented woman. :lol: :shock:


Thank you! Actually, hubby hardly ever asks me to do something, (but he will gladly gift the things I make so it does work out) so when he does I try to do it. I do enjoy watching it come together though.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, wow. It must be very gratifying. I've done some CCS in my life, but nothing even remotely close to the complexity and size of yours. Can't wait to see it finished. :roll:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Oh, wow. It must be very gratifying. I've done some CCS in my life, but nothing even remotely close to the complexity and size of yours. Can't wait to see it finished. :roll:


I seem to be attracted to the highly detailed ones. But what is really funny is the ones I create for myself are more geometric. And not as many colors!

I think this one may be close to the most colors I have done. Not sure but I think the one I did for my niece had around 150 colors in it. Would need to find the pattern to check.

And yes, I will be very happy when it is finished! These big ones take the better part of a year usually.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm surprised it doesn't take more than that. Above all I really admire your ability to keep control over what to me looks like overwhelming chaos. But that is what drives us to do these things...Can't wait to see it done :lol: :!:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Just WOW! If I knew how to bow on here, I would! They're stunning


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Stunning


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's going to be beautiful. You have a lot of patience.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is wonderful. I would never take on something like that. I know how to cross stitch but never enjoyed it that much. To detailed and tiny for me.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> That takes Patience's Great job and yes, would love to see the finished project.


I agree it takes patience something I don't have. Beautiful work!


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

do you work on a frame or on a hoop. i have my large projects ( none that large) on a frame. need to use an ott light and magnifier to see small stitches now. beautiful work


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see the finished product. You are doing a fantastic job. I did many ccs and so appreciate the time and patience that goes into this.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

you are doing a beautiful job


----------



## clavettek (Oct 22, 2011)

: beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm speechless! Wonderful. The recipient will be lucky.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

That will be beautiful. Can't wait to see the finished product. What a lucky SIL you have.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

It is starting to show a wonderful picture, must be a fun project. Thanks for posting as you go along


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't even imagine having your patience. What an amazing gift!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't even imagine having your patience. What an amazing gift!


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Congratulations on even tackling this project - wonderful progress. I love needlepoint but decided years ago that cross stitch was not my game.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Your work is wonderful, I admire your patience.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

That will be beautiful, I do the counted cross-stitch too and have a few projects started someday I say I will pick it up again and I will.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Boy, you have one lucky husband. It's beautiful!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Gail DSouza said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!
> That is just incredible!
> Can't wait to see the finished project!


Oh my! Here I am grumbling about the stocking I am working on for my new GGS. It has 57 colors but is nowhere near the work your project is! Derek was born in June and I am feeling like I will have this finished by the time he is heading off to college.  
DH picked the pattern. Last night I discovered a major error and will have to take out an area about an inch square. I am working on 28 count. Needless to say, I bow to you, what beautiful work!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow, looks great so far. Just can't wait to see it when it's finished.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kayortiz said:


> do you work on a frame or on a hoop. i have my large projects ( none that large) on a frame. need to use an ott light and magnifier to see small stitches now. beautiful work


Thank you!

Please, don't kill me, but I just hold it in my hands. Way back when I was 5 years old I started embroidering, you know the kind you do on handkerchiefs, etc. Well, I tried it with the hoops but my hands were way to small to get anything done. So I started just holding it in my hands and have done it that way every since. I will have the end I am holding rolled with the worked picture towards the inside so I don't get it dirty.

I have tried hoops since then but just cannot get the hang of it. Have never tried a frame and just cannot imagine having to move it from room to room and then outside on the porch also. Guess I am just too lazy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyMomma said:


> Oh my! Here I am grumbling about the stocking I am working on for my new GGS. It has 57 colors but is nowhere near the work your project is! Derek was born in June and I am feeling like I will have this finished by the time he is heading off to college.
> DH picked the pattern. Last night I discovered a major error and will have to take out an area about an inch square. I am working on 28 count. Needless to say, I bow to you, what beautiful work!!!


Absolutely no way I could work on a 28 count! I would need the biggest magnifier there is!

Would love to see a picture of your project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for you kind and generous words. Yes, this is quite a project, but I seem to be drawn towards them. I did tell hubby the next one will be either a small one or one of my designs. He laughed!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Bet you were serious, though :!: :?: I can't work with frame or hoop either.


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

I like the frame, but broke a small part of mine. Thus I can't use it. I need to replace the part really. I missed it a lot. It's easy to move around too. From the sitting room tonthe balcony and return.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

You are a better woman than I! I would have never taken on such a huge project for anyone, including me!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

You inspire me. I'm working on Miss Hathaway's Garden. There are over 120 colors, many of them blended. I started it 18 years ago (yes, 18) and just recently started working on it again. I hope to finish it and give it to my son and daughter-in-law who originally gave me the kit.

Your work is breathtaking!


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh my! That is stunning and so beautiful! 

You sure are talented


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Stunning panels! Gorgeous work. Look forward to seeing it done. I'm sure you are, also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Willoughby said:


> You inspire me. I'm working on Miss Hathaway's Garden. There are over 120 colors, many of them blended. I started it 18 years ago (yes, 18) and just recently started working on it again. I hope to finish it and give it to my son and daughter-in-law who originally gave me the kit.
> 
> Your work is breathtaking!


I don't think I have worked on one that many years. But, I do have one that I really need to finish. Of course it is all that dreaded backstitch! I just need to find it and the pattern again and finish it. It is a pattern from a Louis Tiffany design. Yes, blended colors in it also! I really should try to find it. It has probably been at least 10 years.

Good luck on your finish! Hope you post a picture when you do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Stunning panels! Gorgeous work. Look forward to seeing it done. I'm sure you are, also!


Thank you and yes I am!


----------



## Willoughby (Jul 4, 2012)

I sure will but I'm guessing it will be another year.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow what a massive project, your fingers and mind must be doing cross stitch in your sleep, but they will be magnificent when finished.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Willoughby said:


> I sure will but I'm guessing it will be another year.


So what is another year? I am patient! After all, I cross stitch!


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

So lovely...Anne


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

I tip my hat to you, JanetLee.....those are so beautiful and totally overwhelming from a project prospective. Best of luck as you finish!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

WOW, that is going to be beautiful.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

A beautiful work of art!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Amazing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Just finished another color! Yippee! And now I get to decide which one to do next. I am leaning towards the pinks just to fill in some of the foreground more.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

As someone who also loves to cross stitch, I can appreciate the time and patience it must be taking to do such a large project. It looks gorgeous. Can't wait to see you share more of your posts as your work progresses.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> As someone who also loves to cross stitch, I can appreciate the time and patience it must be taking to do such a large project. It looks gorgeous. Can't wait to see you share more of your posts as your work progresses.


Hey, another cross stitcher! Great! Have you shown any of your work? I know, check under your name!

One this one I haven't been posting as many pictures because it is difficult to see the advancement with such small numbers of boxes. The color I just finished had about 300 stitches, and across that much pattern it does not show up much.

Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

I haven't checked in on the boards for a few weeks, so WOW! You've come a long way since the last time I saw it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

minkeyswife said:


> I haven't checked in on the boards for a few weeks, so WOW! You've come a long way since the last time I saw it!


Yes, just a few colors! And so many more to do! Finished another color yesterday and one today. Of course they were small colors!


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Hey, another cross stitcher! Great! Have you shown any of your work? I know, check under your name!
> 
> One this one I haven't been posting as many pictures because it is difficult to see the advancement with such small numbers of boxes. The color I just finished had about 300 stitches, and across that much pattern it does not show up much.
> 
> Thank you for your kind words.


Actually I haven't posted any pictures of my work yet. I didn't know there was anyone else doing cross stitch on here until yesterday. All the pictures are knitting related. I tend only to frame the ones I give away. My favourite ones to do are detailed ones like Mirabillia and Lavender & Lace. I will attach a couple of mine here for you to see. They need to be ironed I'm afraid.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tricialynn051 said:


> Actually I haven't posted any pictures of my work yet. I didn't know there was anyone else doing cross stitch on here until yesterday. All the pictures are knitting related. I tend only to frame the ones I give away. My favourite ones to do are detailed ones like Mirabillia and Lavender & Lace. I will attach a couple of mine here for you to see. They need to be ironed I'm afraid.


Wow, those are beautiful! Please, share your cross stitch. There is a section, which this thread is in, called "Other Crafts". It is for all other crafts outside of knitting and crocheting. You will see a lot of different crafts on here. We are all multi-talented it seems and I for one enjoy seeing all the different types of crafts.


----------



## tricialynn051 (Jun 5, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Wow, those are beautiful! Please, share your cross stitch. There is a section, which this thread is in, called "Other Crafts". It is for all other crafts outside of knitting and crocheting. You will see a lot of different crafts on here. We are all multi-talented it seems and I for one enjoy seeing all the different types of crafts.


Thank you so very much for your compliment. I actually just created a new topic under "Other Crafts" which shows these two plus one more. I'm very happy to have a place now to post them


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow, what a BIG undertaking but it's looking gorgeous and will look forward to seeing it finished. Not only do you cross stitch and knit you also are one of the top users on KP. Your pretty amazing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Wow, what a BIG undertaking but it's looking gorgeous and will look forward to seeing it finished. Not only do you cross stitch and knit you also are one of the top users on KP. Your pretty amazing.


Thank you!

Yes, I am on here a bit. I like to give other folks the encouragement I never received until I joined this forum. Every little step should be encouraged and complimented I think. Just my way of showing appreciation for all that we share on here.


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunning. It will be amazing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aleida said:


> Stunning. It will be amazing


Thank you! I have taken a week or so off from this trying to finish hubby's cardigan. I have finished more than 10 colors since I posted the pictures though! Small amounts, but that closer to finished!


----------

